# Black Betty



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

One of the tunes we used to play when I was in groups during the late sixties come seventies, I looked like Jesus with the long hair and beard.

Still got all the hair but now silver, oh and the beard, never shaved it off in the last 50 years or so, if I shaved it off the dog would probably bite me. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Enjoy 




ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Good ole Huddy Leadbetter, Respect

Dick


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the trouble youth is getting further away Ray, but even Denise remembered it once I played it ,
and you haven't changed at all.

joe 

ps i will go and put my glasses on now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the trouble youth is getting further away Ray, but even Denise remembered it once I played it ,
and you haven't changed at all.

joe 

ps i will go and put my glasses on now. :lol: :lol:


----------

